# Green Form!!!!!!!!!



## LauraPink (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello! I am really really strugging with what to put on this dreaded Green Form, I was supposed to take it with me to last consultation but ''forgot'' and am still no further forward in knowing what to write! Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!  As I am definately going to have to take it to our net appointment


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Laura

I havent filled in a green form personally but this folowing thread maybe helpful

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48666.0

Hope it helps and lots of luck with your treatment

Em


----------



## stella (Apr 6, 2003)

Hi

I had the same problem with the 'green form', had it for over 6wks before I had to hand it in on monday.

I put alot of thought into it as it's something very personal to me.
In the section where you had to write what you thought the child might want to know about you I wrote general stuff like where I grew up, GCSE results, pets that i have, that i love motorbikes etc

I didn't want to blow my own trumpet but wanted to describe myself so I asked my mum and one of my godparents to write a paragraph so I could pick the odd word out i.e lively, ambitious etc....

Hope this helps

x


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi
My (sperm) donor conceived daughter...now 21...says she would love to know something about her donor's values in life, what is important to him/her, what s/he believes in...as well as tastes in music, films and any talents, such as athletic or musical ability.
Hope this helps. 
Olivia


----------

